

Pro-Privacy (for Himself): Zuckerberg Bought The Four Houses Around His - Urgo
http://betabeat.com/2013/10/pro-privacy-for-himself-mark-zuckerberg-just-bought-the-four-houses-around-his-palo-alto-home/

======
xfactor973
I would've done the same thing if I had a slimy developer building next door
to me

